# Algae Remover Magnet



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey,
What does everyone use to remove algae from their tank glass?

I've been meaning to pick one up for the longest time, but haven't gotten around to it.

Post up which ones you use and how effective it is! 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Get one, it's super convenient.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I get a lot of brown diatoms.... D: So I make my two year old do the glass cleaning with the magnet on the 75. LOL

They don't work so hot on the hard algae, so a credit card works well if you are in a pinch.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I use a plastic card or a razor. 

I used to use the algae magnets, but find that if you get the pads dirty (or if you get a piece of gravel stuck in it!) and use the magnet...


----------

